# Opinions On High Mileage GTR



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello guys, what are your opinions on a high mileage GTR?

Been looking up and reading about the dream ride for quite awhile
now. :chuckle:

Was considering a 105k miles GTR with maintenance up to date from nissan and a private garage there after. Still on its original engine and gearbox with fluids constantly changed. Car is considerably lower priced compared with the lower mileage ones. 

If i were to go ahead with this, it would definitely receive a litchfield 3.8 forged engine and ive got no idea what needs to upgraded for the gr6 to make it reliable for spirited back road driving and about 3 track days a year. No launching or drag strips.

Or just get a lower mileage one and just call it a day?

Would love to hear your opinion guys .


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

If it's a keeper then its no biggy, if you plan on selling on eventually you have to take the stigma attached with selling a high mile car. Having said that, if you buy cheap you can afford to sell cheap at a later stage too


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

Cro said:


> If it's a keeper then its no biggy, if you plan on selling on eventually you have to take the stigma attached with selling a high mile car. Having said that, if you buy cheap you can afford to sell cheap at a later stage too


Agreed... It's all relative, it's like buying a Cat D buy cheap sell cheap.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll just leave this here
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/343058-100-000-miles.html

R35's handle mileage well as you'll see, which is great to know if you plan on keeping R35 Godzilla a good while.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

If you are buying the car with high miles and plan to do the engine and gearbox anyway it's not biggy.

Check suspension for leaks, bushes etc. 

you're negating the big issues that come with high miles by rebuilding them right off the bat, just do the engine and wait for the gearbox to have a shit fit! The gearbox is very modular so you can just deal with it when it finally does have issues, this could give you more time to save for a monster gearbox build. 

If you want a spirited B road smasher there are probably more suitable cars to purchase. 

If you buy a younger car there is nothing to say you won't have engine or gearbox issues anyway, it's luck of the draw buddy.


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

If high mileage is the factor that will allow you to get into GTR ownership then it's a no brainer!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Kal-El said:


> If high mileage is the factor that will allow you to get into GTR ownership then it's a no brainer!


But if you are scraping to get into ownership, and then it breaks and you can't afford to fix it, you'll be like that guy on the other thread on here, selling it for half price when His piston let go, and still paying the monthly rent on it for god knows how long. 

just be sure to have a nest egg incase owt goes wrong, minimum 2-4k for the basics


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Chronos said:


> But if you are scraping to get into ownership, and then it breaks and you can't afford to fix it, you'll be like that guy on the other thread on here, selling it for half price when His piston let go, and still paying the monthly rent on it for god knows how long.
> 
> just be sure to have a nest egg incase owt goes wrong, minimum 2-4k for the basics


That's a fair point and sensible advice.


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

Chronos said:


> But if you are scraping to get into ownership, and then it breaks and you can't afford to fix it, you'll be like that guy on the other thread on here, selling it for half price when His piston let go, and still paying the monthly rent on it for god knows how long.
> 
> just be sure to have a nest egg incase owt goes wrong, minimum 2-4k for the basics


Great advice, when i bought mine i had saved more to budget in the next service and upgrade to latest litchfield software along with paying the tax and insurance outright for the year.

Also don't forget the cost of how much brakes and tyres are when buying.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Kal-El said:


> .





Krypt0nite said:


> .


Is this a wind up? usernames.. :chuckle: or some crazy co-incidence.


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Chronos said:


> Is this a wind up? usernames.. lmao :chuckle: or some crazy co-incidence.


Haha. I know KrptOnite hasn't technically done anything wrong but :ban: ?? I've got a strange feeling we're not going to get on.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

The fact he talks about the engine and box build would suggest he has enough money lol 

But yeah when shit goes wrong with these cars you generally have to touch your toe and be ready to be penetrated, it's sickening really..... mainly the first time as it hurts the most and is a real surprise irrespective of how much money you have lol


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Cro said:


> If it's a keeper then its no biggy, if you plan on selling on eventually you have to take the stigma attached with selling a high mile car. Having said that, if you buy cheap you can afford to sell cheap at a later stage too



Should be with me a good 3 to 5 years if all goes well :chuckle: , yea i am worried about the resale value thou but i am willing to take a hit since i would be getting it cheaper than the other cars and in the expense of enjoying this beast :smokin:


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Killerscum01 said:


> Agreed... It's all relative, it's like buying a Cat D buy cheap sell cheap.


Hopefully when selling cheap the future buyer would appreciate what has been done and respect the fact other parts has done some decent mileage and not wanting the car as cheap as possible 

Just wondering what type of gas mileage are you getting with the 4.25? Just out of curiosity. Not expecting a wonder ride thats gonna give me awesome gas mileage, moving on from the e92 m3 i doubt it could get much more worse, may be just slightly worse? :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Chronos said:


> I'll just leave this here
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/343058-100-000-miles.html
> 
> R35's handle mileage well as you'll see, which is great to know if you plan on keeping R35 Godzilla a good while.



I read up every page of that thread before posting this thread :chuckle:, it was really a good eyeopener and prices for the engine rebuild are available generally but for the gearbox guess its hard to see a price range because there are so many bits and pieces that has the option to be upgraded :tard:



Chronos said:


> But if you are scraping to get into ownership, and then it breaks and you can't afford to fix it, you'll be like that guy on the other thread on here, selling it for half price when His piston let go, and still paying the monthly rent on it for god knows how long.
> 
> just be sure to have a nest egg incase owt goes wrong, minimum 2-4k for the basics


wow thats sad it's being sold for half the price, hope he gets it sorted out thou, would be a good project for someone who wanna get a forged engine thou hehe, ownership wise, the cost of maintenance from what i see it seems pretty reasonable other than the oem fluid for the transmission which sounds like day light robbery :chuckle: , i could handle basic work on the car for fluids and brake changes etc, is there any recommended websites to order the fluids/oils from ?



Chronos said:


> Is this a wind up? usernames.. :chuckle: or some crazy co-incidence.


hahahah ! i didnt notice it , Didnt we all just grow u watching super heros :chuckle:


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

It would be more relative if you put up the price and year of the car , that way you will get a better opinion


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> If you are buying the car with high miles and plan to do the engine and gearbox anyway it's not biggy.
> 
> Check suspension for leaks, bushes etc.
> 
> ...


Alright i would take note, thanks man !  , yeah he mentioned one of the front CV shaft has to be replaced, is it big job? or just a simple remove the old and put the new one in ?

I guess so, but the gearbox giving shit does scare me a little  , dont know where and when its gonna come to an end and whats its gonna cost 




Stealth69 said:


> The fact he talks about the engine and box build would suggest he has enough money lol
> 
> But yeah when shit goes wrong with these cars you generally have to touch your toe and be ready to be penetrated, it's sickening really..... mainly the first time as it hurts the most and is a real surprise irrespective of how much money you have lol


hahaha woahh, guess thats the price of supercar maintenance? but i suppose it isnt that bad compared to those really exotic supercars but it is still gonna hurt me bad when the time comes to repair it :chuckle:


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Kal-El said:


> If high mileage is the factor that will allow you to get into GTR ownership then it's a no brainer!



hehehe, low mileage is possible but just that the budget for the mods and forged engine would take more time hehe.



Kal-El said:


> Haha. I know KrptOnite hasn't technically done anything wrong but :ban: ?? I've got a strange feeling we're not going to get on.


hahaha dont worry superman we would get along just fine


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Venner said:


> Great advice, when i bought mine i had saved more to budget in the next service and upgrade to latest litchfield software along with paying the tax and insurance outright for the year.
> 
> Also don't forget the cost of how much brakes and tyres are when buying.


Yes thank fully i have got that covered.

I saw litchfield has replacement rotors only without the bellhats from alcon, seems reasonably priced compared to the oem rotor? What do you think thou ?


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

Krypt0nite said:


> Just wondering what type of gas mileage are you getting with the 4.25? Just out of curiosity. Not expecting a wonder ride thats gonna give me awesome gas mileage, moving on from the e92 m3 i doubt it could get much more worse, may be just slightly worse? :chuckle::chuckle:


Well, if on a very careful motorway cruise for a long time, I would say I can get the average mpg on the screen to say 25mpg

In reality it hovers around the 19-21mpg mark. Although I don't hammer it everywhere I go.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Cruising at 175mph shows 4mpg on the MFD - i have a long driveway


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Stealth69 said:


> The fact he talks about the engine and box build would suggest he has enough money lol
> 
> *But yeah when shit goes wrong with these cars you generally have to touch your toe and be ready to be penetrated*, it's sickening really..... mainly the first time as it hurts the most and is a real surprise irrespective of how much money you have lol


I've been told that Merc and Aston V12's are in the region of £40k if you need a new engine and ancillaries. Quite how they justify that is beyond me.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

borat52 said:


> I've been told that Merc and Aston V12's are in the region of £40k if you need a new engine and ancillaries. Quite how they justify that is beyond me.


An AM Vantage V12 is £141k new. So how much would you think you should pay for a new engine then ?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

borat52 said:


> I've been told that Merc and Aston V12's are in the region of £40k if you need a new engine and ancillaries. Quite how they justify that is beyond me.





snuffy said:


> An AM Vantage V12 is £141k new. So how much would you think you should pay for a new engine then ?


good point mukka, and an R35 engine from Nissan new is from memory 20/22k + VAT

OR as a better option, because if you get a replacement engine from Nissan its STILL only a STOCK engine, i'd rather spend £15-17k (if your engines blown) and get a *REPUTABLE *GTR specialist to rebuild the blown engine, including forging it whilst it's being rebuilt (rods/pistons/camshafts etc) (like i did haha)


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> It would be more relative if you put up the price and year of the car , that way you will get a better opinion


I doubt it would be a fair comparison because i am in france and would be staying here for the next few years, the good part is i am near the port so would be popping by UK when i can  . 



terry lloyd said:


> Cruising at 175mph shows 4mpg on the MFD - i have a long driveway


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: could the driveway be opened up to us too ?


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

borat52 said:


> I've been told that Merc and Aston V12's are in the region of £40k if you need a new engine and ancillaries. Quite how they justify that is beyond me.


Super car tax :chuckle::flame:



snuffy said:


> An AM Vantage V12 is £141k new. So how much would you think you should pay for a new engine then ?


woah, thats like 30% of the total car price but the V12's sure do sound sexy:clap:


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Chronos said:


> good point mukka, and an R35 engine from Nissan new is from memory 20/22k + VAT
> 
> OR as a better option, because if you get a replacement engine from Nissan its STILL only a STOCK engine, i'd rather spend £15-17k (if your engines blown) and get a *REPUTABLE *GTR specialist to rebuild the blown engine, including forging it whilst it's being rebuilt (rods/pistons/camshafts etc) (like i did haha)


I was thinking about this, i checked out litchfield 3.8 engine it is about 7k for the build which isnt too bad at all, but could there be more done for that price if we mix and match parts ourself?


----------

